# Resort Review Award



## janej (Jul 22, 2009)

I posted a few reviews with review award (after Xmas and Spring break) and did not keep track.  I did not receive any emails about them.  I am about to start another one.  Just wondering how I can choose the 6 month extension.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2009)

in each of your 5 renewal emails (starting roughly a month before expiration) there is a reminder to utilize any unused awards to extend your membership instead of submitting payment.

simply reply to the renewals that you wish to extend using awards and we take care of the rest.


----------



## janej (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks for the prompt response.


----------

